# LD Lines Cancels Dover Route?



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone with a booking for after 5th Sept heard from LD Lines yet. l've just seen a press release on their web site saying their Dover = Boulogne service will cease after 5th Sept, and that passengers will be offered alternatives. Seems our rush to push down prices (I'm guilty here too, £78 return, 2 adults and van) and tunnel plus competition (I didn't think they had any at that price) has made the route uneconomic. I'd just like to know what to expect, though I'll be on the phone - if I get through - first thing this morning.

edited addition; Sorry, scanned down the list of posts here, but somehow didn't see the immediate preceding one (was it under the 'bar' at the top of the section). Did look though, really.

Mod Note: See:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-899973.html#899973


----------

